# Erratic - Loud and overactive Westie



## burrows111 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all, 
Please help.....
OK so we have had this Westie for approx a year and her behaviour is still very much the same.
Let me explain, she either doesn't learn or are training and behaviour recognition is just not working. 
Our dog Bonnie barks a great deal at almost everyone and everything from TV and sudden movement to birds in the garden. OK so some barking is understandable and we understand a dog will always bark but not this much. Of an evening the dog gets very excitable, whines and then barks tremendously at the tv, if and when we react the dog barks back before doing a runner (little sod)

The dog is well rewarded for good behaviour and a large deep toned 'NO' or 'Stop' followed by a tap on the nose shows bad behaviour. Sheeshh shes just not quite got the hint. 

The dog is very very over active - constantly pacing the floor, before having a quick bark on TV. 

Some of you may disapprove of the anti barking collar purchased which sprays when the dog barks. Didnt work, in fact Bonnie would actively test the tolerance of the collar.

Ok so any ideas would be much appreciated...

Thanks

Lee


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

First off, how much exercise is she getting? She sounds like she had lots of energy to burn. How much mental stimulation is she getting? Positive training, chances to smell things, food toys and play burn mental energy. 

Secondly, are you training her what to do instead of barking? No and a tap on the nose teach nothing. Well, "run away before I scare you." she seems to have learned that. 

So, up the exercise. Go to kikopup on youtube and learn how to clicker train and train every trick you can think of in short, multiple sessions. Stop the nose tapping. Feed out of a food toy like a tug a jug or buster cube. Look up "doggy zen" and teach her to be calm.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Westie's are terriers and b/c of this, must be kept busy and active. Alert barking is a common trait, as is hyperness. My vet told me I should be thankful that Maddie is not a purebred terrier - lol! We think she's either westie/bichon or schnauzer/bichon - who knows? 

You need to take your dog for at least two walks a day. Yesterday, I walked Maddie for 4.5 miles yesterday morning, and after a nap, she was ready to go chase birds and squirrels again in the back yard, BUT she wasn't hyper the rest of the day. She also loves to play fetch in the house, which helps burn off energy. Contrary to your belief, westie's are very bright, which is part of their problem! They are bred to be vermin hunters, and as such, are constantly looking for something to chase, capture, and kill. The first month we had Maddie, she trapped a bird in our yard, which I had to rescue from her. She can smell things under the ground, and she'll start digging to find them, so diligence in watching her when she's out in the yard is critical. They're also great escape artists (check your dogs front paws - they're likely a little bigger than the back paws - great for digging), so don't leave your dog unattended outside!

When she starts barking, try diverting her attention by engaging her in another activity, such as playing fetch. I can sit on the couch, surfing the net, and throw Maddie's favorite toy across the room, and she'll go fetch it and bring it back to me quite a few times before she gets tired of it. The name of the game is to WEAR HER OUT! I've had boxers before, which are very similar (except for the barking part), so I'm used to the energy.

Can you enroll her in obedience classes? That would engage her in some mental activities, as well as physical ones, which would be great, too.


----------



## burrows111 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for coming back.

Bonnie gets a good walk at least every day with 2 daily most weekends but bonnie will keep on going. 
Bonnie livens up more at night (come 10pm) and just keeps on giving it the big one at the tv, the floor, even if you sneeze bless her!

Obedience is the thing thats lacking here and i will be sure to look up clicker training as well as take onboard some of your advice. Wearing out Bonnie appears near impossible.

Any other thoughts and suggestions where i should turn to are more than welcome.

Lee & Bonnie


----------

